# Sport Spindles Available - H2Sport Inc.



## [email protected] (May 13, 2004)

H2Sport Inc. - Sport Spindles Available








H2Sport is pleased to announce the introduction of its long awaited Sport Spindle for the VW Mk4 Golf, Jetta and New Beetle.
Lowering your Mk4 gives it the stance you desire and while it _should_ increase its handling performance the very process of lowering corrupts the front suspension geometry so that you can actually _hurt _handling. The Sport Spindle is designed to correct the geometry to unlock your Mk4’s true handling performance. Inspired from racing technology, cast from the same alloy used by the factory, precision CNC machined and finished with black epoxy paint result in the Sport Spindle that is designed and manufactured to perform.
But don't just take our word. There are many forums that discuss the merits of the Sport Spindle - here's (a long) one: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1.
Give us a call at 905-702-8299 or visit our site,  [URL]http://www.h2sport.com [/URL]for more information about the Sport Spindle. We currently have Mk3 and Mk5 Sport Spindles in development now. Check our site for updates.


----------



## seesquared (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Sport Spindles Available - H2Sport Inc. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_...We currently have Mk3 and Mk5 Sport Spindles in development now...

Mk V as well??? Nice. After driving the new GTI a couple of weeks ago, I was hoping that we'd get a sport spindle for the Mk V.
Keep up the good work on products that truely improve the handling of our cars!


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Sport Spindles Available - H2Sport Inc. (seesquared)*

develop some mk2 spindles for me.....or at least corrado g60 spindles.....i need them badly


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Sport Spindles Available - H2Sport Inc. (audi80Quattro)*

yes yes g60 spindles!!!!!


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: Sport Spindles Available - H2Sport Inc. ([email protected])*

Thanks Tom and crew! These are really a great addition to any performance suspension. I just wish they were available when I started modding my suspension. I will be on the track Oct 15th for a HPDE.
As far as the street goes...the car is so easy to drive now. The raised roll center really can be felt, daily. The car corners so flat and uneventful. Bumpsteer was reduced significantly. My ride can definately can be compared to a BMW e46 3-series at the current comfort settings on my PSS9.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Sport Spindles Available - H2Sport Inc. ([email protected])*

How close are the MK3 spindles to being released. I will be visiting Toronto in 2 weeks - any chance I can pick up a set ?


----------



## traffic (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: Sport Spindles Available - H2Sport Inc. (eggroller)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll vouch for the quality and handling of Ray's ride. Very smooth and predictable. Able to take mid-corner oops corrections better than my setup. (darn bad driving skills, not enough track time...gotta fix that.)


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: Sport Spindles Available - H2Sport Inc. (traffic)*

It was so strange getting a ride in my own car! However, it made me appreciate the setup more!!! 
Whoa...my car can do that?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Sport Spindles Available - H2Sport Inc. (eggroller)*

Hehe, I'm sure I didn't push it as much as traffic, but eggroller's car is very nice. It does not feel like a FWD car at all. It feels more like a Porsche Boxster but at half the price and 20 times the trunk space


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Sport Spindles Available - H2Sport Inc. (phatvw)*

sux tho about the 2.0's
it turns out it would cost me a good 6-700 dollars for a complete brake system change just to fit them on!! thats 700 dollars worth of parts that i already have in perfect working order
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Sport Spindles Available - H2Sport Inc. (7thGear)*

Its cheaper than you think to upgrade your 2.0 brakes. Remember, a lot of folks like me (hint hint) upgrade their 11.3" brakes.
Check out ECS:
11.3" Rotors: $90/pair
Calipers: $140/pair
Stainless lines: $70/pair
Carriers: really cheap when buying used










_Modified by phatvw at 7:00 PM 10-10-2005_


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Sport Spindles Available - H2Sport Inc. (phatvw)*

90 dollars for a PAIR of rotors? are they made of cardboard??








i can calipers and carriers being cheaper if i buy used.. but still.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Sport Spindles Available - H2Sport Inc. (7thGear)*

Just regular oem rotors. If you want no-name brand, they are only $70/pair








This is USD mind you...
I know what you're saying about tossing perfectly good parts. But you gotta pay to play. You can always sell your old parts to at least make a little money back...


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Sport Spindles Available - H2Sport Inc. (phatvw)*

actualy you dont have to pay to play...
in retrospect if i would have shipped some stock dampers to Pyce to refill them instead of buying koni's
my current godly setup of spacers, no front sway, and stiff shocks, would have cost less than 150 bux all together














, i'm pretty sure i outhandle most stock cars now.... and ride comfort is unchanged.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Sport Spindles Available - H2Sport Inc. (7thGear)*

Still gotta pay for track time, tires, and brakes.
Or if you have a GTI, its Gas, Tires, Insurance.


----------



## mitsui-g (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Sport Spindles Available - H2Sport Inc. (7thGear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *7thGear* »_actualy you dont have to pay to play...
in retrospect if i would have shipped some stock dampers to Pyce to refill them instead of buying koni's


Is Pyce refelling the stock dampers now? Last I IMed him, the impression that I got was it wasn't worth the time and frustration to redo the stockers! I have virtually brand set of 24V dampers that have been sitting in my garage for the longest time. Maybe I should send them along with my Koni's for a new lease on life!


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Sport Spindles Available - H2Sport Inc. (mitsui-g)*

i think pyce is just busy and doesnt want to be bothered right now, ahahah


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: Sport Spindles Available - H2Sport Inc. (eggroller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eggroller* »_I will be on the track Oct 15th for a HPDE.

click for Track Report


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Sport Spindles Available - H2Sport Inc. (eggroller)*

i dont track my car...but do take an occasional twisty road........however i like having the look of a slammed car-------i ran my car with no front sway because of driveshaft clearance issues......would i be able to run the stock front sway with this kit and have no clearance issues??? in stock form i would be able to make a full u-turn on my street, but in lowered form it needs to be a 3-pt. turn......would these put me back to having be able to make a full u-turn again??? also another thing im concerned with is comfort??? 
please educate me








this is for a mk4 gti 1.8t


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2004)

*Re: Sport Spindles Available - H2Sport Inc. (formerly vr6 karl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formerly vr6 karl* »_-----i ran my car with no front sway because of driveshaft clearance issues......would i be able to run the stock front sway with this kit and have no clearance issues??? in stock form i would be able to make a full u-turn on my street, but in lowered form it needs to be a 3-pt. turn......would these put me back to having be able to make a full u-turn again??? 
please educate me








this is for a mk4 gti 1.8t

You should be able to re-install your front bar, but to be sure I would need to know how much the car has been lowered.
Regarding U-turns if the car is lowered such that the tires are rubbing on the fenders or inner bodywork, then the Sport Spindle won't help. You may be able to raise the car just enough to clear yet keep the lowered look.
If by 'comfort' you mean handling performance, then the Spindle will definitely be an improvement.
Tom


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Sport Spindles Available - H2Sport Inc. (formerly vr6 karl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formerly vr6 karl* »_i i ran my car with no front sway because of driveshaft clearance issues......would i be able to run the stock front sway with this kit and have no clearance issues??? 
this is for a mk4 gti 1.8t
 The FSB used prior to 2002 have the smaller "loop" and cause your driveshaft clearance problem when s
'slammed " Because your so low and have the older style mkiv FSB if you do purchase the sport spindle you can modify and extend the new end links that come with the kit , would be a very easy fix.

_Quote, originally posted by *formerly vr6 karl* »_i in stock form i would be able to make a full u-turn on my street, but in lowered form it needs to be a 3-pt. turn......would these put me back to having be able to make a full u-turn again??? 
this is for a mk4 gti 1.8t

its deff going to help that for sure 
_Quote, originally posted by *formerly vr6 karl* »_i 
also another thing im concerned with is comfort??? 
please educate me








this is for a mk4 gti 1.8t

The comfort part im sure its coming from your car being too low and riding on the bump stops , you maybe able to trim them a bit so they dont ride on them .Hope this helps 







Bob.G


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Sport Spindles Available - H2Sport Inc. (rracerguy717)*

like i said guys, please educate me so that i can make a more informed decision http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i have an 03 gti----so i believe the fsb is with the bigger hoops----i just deleted it "just in case"......but id prefer to run with it----i can feel the difference without it








i dont know how low the koni coilovers will allow me to go-----i had weitec coilovers wound all the way down (2.75" drop) but im thinking its gonna be pretty close-----maybe 2.5"







(i know, i know, this is purely for "looks", but its the way i like it---plus i dont track my car)
but if these would allow me to remain as close to stock spec is concerned...and allow me to keep the stock fsb without me buying a new set....and allow me to get the maximum amount of life from my tires, then i dont see it as a bad investment (but ive got ailignments within stock tolerances this low)
a pic to show you what im working with


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Sport Spindles Available - H2Sport Inc. (formerly vr6 karl)*

EDIT: never mind i just read that you dont track your car.
even so you dont need the sway bar... you aint go no shock travel anyway so another 200 lb in hard cornering is gonna seem like nothing compared to the 900lb +++ you got on right now.


_Modified by 7thGear at 6:28 PM 10-19-2005_


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Sport Spindles Available - H2Sport Inc. ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_H2Sport Inc. - Sport Spindles Available








H2Sport is pleased to announce the introduction of its long awaited Sport Spindle for the VW Mk4 Golf, Jetta and New Beetle.
Lowering your Mk4 gives it the stance you desire and while it _should_ increase its handling performance the very process of lowering corrupts the front suspension geometry so that you can actually _hurt _handling. The Sport Spindle is designed to correct the geometry to unlock your Mk4’s true handling performance. Inspired from racing technology, cast from the same alloy used by the factory, precision CNC machined and finished with black epoxy paint result in the Sport Spindle that is designed and manufactured to perform.
But don't just take our word. There are many forums that discuss the merits of the Sport Spindle - here's (a long) one: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1.
Give us a call at 905-702-8299 or visit our site,  [URL]http://www.h2sport.com [/URL]for more information about the Sport Spindle. We currently have Mk3 and Mk5 Sport Spindles in development now. Check our site for updates.








 
its been a while let me bump this great product for all those lowered mk iv to the top .







Bob.G


----------



## performula (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Sport Spindles Available - H2Sport Inc. ([email protected])*

I must have overlooked the information on this post and your site, but how much do these lower the front end?


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: Sport Spindles Available - H2Sport Inc. (performula)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performula* »_I must have overlooked the information on this post and your site, but how much do these lower the front end?

None. 
The spindle corrects the geometry on a lowered car. The spindle does not cause any lowering by itself (to try and do so would have the driveshaft in the way of the lower strut mount).


----------



## corrado94 (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Sport Spindles Available - H2Sport Inc. (briang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *briang* »_
None. 
The spindle corrects the geometry on a lowered car. The spindle does not cause any lowering by itself (to try and do so would have the driveshaft in the way of the lower strut mount).
 That's correct , its good for up too 2" drop suspension setup and keeps it near stock geometry.







Bob.G


----------



## VR6ix (Oct 27, 2003)

So what's the ideal drop combined with the spindles... although they may restore stock geometry at a 2" drop, is stock geometry really desireable, or would a .5", 1", 1.5", x.x" drop be best?
hint: solve for x!


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: (VR6ix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6ix* »_ is stock geometry really desireable,


Zero drop is best.








Read and learn grasshopper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif :http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1363022
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=621342


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (VR6ix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6ix* »_So what's the ideal drop combined with the spindles... although they may restore stock geometry at a 2" drop, is stock geometry really desireable, or would a .5", 1", 1.5", x.x" drop be best?
hint: solve for x!

With the H2Sport spindles, you probably want at least 1" of drop so that you do not get any additional bump steer. Running them at oem ride height is not recommended.
As for which is better for handling: oem height with Audi TT spindles, or lowered with H2Sport spindles? Who knows... However both options are likely better than the oem GTI spindle at oem ride height.


_Modified by phatvw at 12:36 PM 2-1-2006_


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
With the H2Sport spindles, you probably want at least 1" of drop so that you do not get any additional bump steer. Running them at oem ride height is not recommended.
As for which is better for handling: oem height with Audi TT spindles, or lowered with H2Sport spindles? Who knows... However both options are likely better than the oem GTI spindle at oem ride height.

_Modified by phatvw at 12:36 PM 2-1-2006_
Reading this reply make me realize I misunderstood the question!








I'd agree that stock geometry restoration is fine, but the truely optimal range for the H2Sport Spindle, when seeking to keep the control arms in the parallell to better than paralle range, would be in the 1"-1.5" lowering. At 2" lower, the sub-optimal "stock" geometry is restored (arms point up at the outside). 
My car is 1" lower, and with the spindles, my control arms are lower on the lateral side than the medial side (they point down at the outside end).


----------



## performula (Apr 10, 2003)

How do you compensate the geometry for the rear? Or is the rear end not much of a concern?


----------



## seesquared (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (performula)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performula* »_How do you compensate the geometry for the rear? Or is the rear end not much of a concern?

There really isn't any compesation necessary. The roll center does not change as you raise or lower the rear IIRC. Most folks looking for handling lower it to the point that the bottom of the car is parallel to the ground.


----------



## RichB (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (briang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *briang* »_
I'd agree that stock geometry restoration is fine, but the truely optimal range for the H2Sport Spindle, when seeking to keep the control arms in the parallell to better than paralle range, would be in the 1"-1.5" lowering. At 2" lower, the sub-optimal "stock" geometry is restored (arms point up at the outside). 
My car is 1" lower, and with the spindles, my control arms are lower on the lateral side than the medial side (they point down at the outside end).

So would you say your are at optimal lowering or below that? If I understand what H2Sport says correctly, optimal lowering for a stock (non sport suspenion) Golf or Jetta would be around 2" and for a sport suspension equipped car (GTI or Golf/Jetta) would be around 1.5" and then for something like your GLI or a 20AE GTI, 1" would be around optimal.
What do you think? All this talk of inches of lowering with no reference to which VW suspenion is getting me confused. Also concerned that someone may buy the Sport sindles for thier 20AEGTI or GLI, lower the thing 2" and then think he/she has optimal suspension geometry (when I do not think that would be the case).


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (RichB)*

my 0.02
dont buy this product if you have no clue about your suspension
if someone cant figure out what product they have, what they want, and all that other good stuff, maybe this isnt for them...








this is definetly not a "first" mod that i would do.


----------



## seesquared (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (7thGear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *7thGear* »_my 0.02
dont buy this product if you have no clue about your suspension
if someone cant figure out what product they have, what they want, and all that other good stuff, maybe this isnt for them...








this is definetly not a "first" mod that i would do.

DEFINITELY! If you don't know what's going on with your suspension, this is overboard. On the brighter side, the information that you'd need to understand what is going on can be found right here in this forum.
Check out the Macpherson Strut (suspension geometry) thread from the FAQ. It might take a while to read it, but it's worth the time IMO.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (RichB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RichB* »_So would you say your are at optimal lowering or below that? If I understand what H2Sport says correctly, optimal lowering for a stock (non sport suspenion) Golf or Jetta would be around 2" and for a sport suspension equipped car (GTI or Golf/Jetta) would be around 1.5" and then for something like your GLI or a 20AE GTI, 1" would be around optimal.
What do you think? All this talk of inches of lowering with no reference to which VW suspenion is getting me confused. Also concerned that someone may buy the Sport sindles for thier 20AEGTI or GLI, lower the thing 2" and then think he/she has optimal suspension geometry (when I do not think that would be the case).


Well even for non 20AE/GLI cars there is about a 1" variance in ride height depending on options. And I'm almost certain that H2Sport has not tested on every single engine/tranny/chassis combo. Just like every other tuner, they probably had a small sampling of Jettas and GTIs. 
I think we can safely assume that "OEM" height for the enthusiast is going to mean the average height of a GTI or Jetta with factory sport suspension. I believe that is the primary market for all these upgrades...
Is that suitably vague enough for you?
Maybe we should start a poll and see what people's ride height is on oem suspension?


_Modified by phatvw at 3:43 PM 2-1-2006_


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: (RichB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RichB* »_
All this talk of inches of lowering with no reference to which VW suspenion is getting me confused. Also concerned that someone may buy the Sport sindles for thier 20AEGTI or GLI, lower the thing 2" and then think he/she has optimal suspension geometry (when I do not think that would be the case).

Good point. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My point of reference is always a stock 2004 Jetta GL 2.0L Automatic (wife's car). 
My GLi with H&R OE Sport and Bilstein Sports is exactly 1" lower at all 4 corners (see signature file).








The H2Sport spindle on my GLi-1.8T with aformentioned suspension yeilds control arms that are still pointing down at the lateral end (outside). Going another 1" would place the control arms in the undesireable pointing up orientation. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## RichB (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
I think we can safely assume that "OEM" height for the enthusiast is going to mean the average height of a GTI or Jetta with factory sport suspension. I believe that is the primary market for all these upgrades...
Is that suitably vague enough for you?
Maybe we should start a poll and see what people's ride height is on oem suspension?


A poll may not be a bad idea. Better yet, searching around yeilded one of Pyces excellent charts that I had forgotten about from the huge MK4 suspension thread... though in my quick search I could not find the what the reference point was for "stock' in the graph (it looks like sport suspension height to me). In the thread, Tom from H2sport seemed to indicate that the 50mm (2") point in this graph was the optium point for lowering with thier spindles


----------



## RichB (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (briang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *briang* »_
The H2Sport spindle on my GLi-1.8T with aformentioned suspension yeilds control arms that are still pointing down at the lateral end (outside). Going another 1" would place the control arms in the undesireable pointing up orientation. 
Hope this helps.

Yes it does. Thanks!


----------



## alomI wolleY iTG (Dec 7, 2003)

Will be swinging by Tom's late spring/early summer to have the spindles and Koni FSD installed on my 20th; yes, I'm going to take a vacation to Canada so I can drop off the car to have Tom and his crew do their magic.
I gave some thought to their camber plates, but am worried about the effect on tire tread wear with the additional camber. Nor am I not sure how their CA's (or any CA with spherical bearings) will fare in the long-run with the lovely salt, muck, and rain of the Northeast. I saw the thread made by *805* about the spherical bearings installed for the rear trailing arm and remember reading that the bearings will need to be replaced in a year or two of street usage. I presume these bearings are no different from the ones that H2Sport use for their CA.


----------



## performula (Apr 10, 2003)

So the lowest spring with these spindles should only be 1"-1.5"?


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: (performula)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performula* »_So the lowest spring with these spindles should only be 1"-1.5"?
 
No, that's not quite right...You can always go as low as you want (just like you can lower as much as you want with stockspindles) and still have way better geometry than stock at the same amount of lowering. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
However, if you seek to keep the control arms in the best position for optimal handling, don't go super low. So, I'm trying to say that up to about 1.75" lower, you get the advantage of control arms pointing down at the outside (they don't even do this when at stock ride height with stock spindles). 
It is my _opinion_, based upon my observations, that lowering past 1.75" yeilds control arm angles roughly equivalant to an un-lowerd stock spindled car [a stock 2004 Jetta 2.0L automatic is my reference car](thus lowering past 1.75" when using the H2Sport Spindle, the roll center starts to get funky again). But this situation is still INFINATELY better on H2Sport Spindles than the stock spindles at the same height


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (briang)*

well not infenitly
just better by how much closer the CG is now to the RC









now if those B&G coilovers can hold up to track abuse, combined with these spindles... hmmmmm


_Modified by 7thGear at 8:28 AM 2-3-2006_


----------



## performula (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (briang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *briang* »_ 
No, that's not quite right...You can always go as low as you want (just like you can lower as much as you want with stockspindles) and still have way better geometry than stock at the same amount of lowering. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
However, if you seek to keep the control arms in the best position for optimal handling, don't go super low. So, I'm trying to say that up to about 1.75" lower, you get the advantage of control arms pointing down at the outside (they don't even do this when at stock ride height with stock spindles). 
It is my _opinion_, based upon my observations, that lowering past 1.75" yeilds control arm angles roughly equivalant to an un-lowerd stock spindled car [a stock 2004 Jetta 2.0L automatic is my reference car](thus lowering past 1.75" when using the H2Sport Spindle, the roll center starts to get funky again). But this situation is still INFINATELY better on H2Sport Spindles than the stock spindles at the same height
















Just what I was looking for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: (7thGear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *7thGear* »_well not infenitly (sic)
just better by how much closer the CG is now to the RC










I'll stick with, when your MK IV is lowered, the difference between the two (stock & H2Sport) the H2Sport is infinately better


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2004)

*Re: (alomI wolleY iTG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alomI wolleY iTG* »_I gave some thought to their camber plates, but am worried about the effect on tire tread wear with the additional camber. Nor am I not sure how their CA's (or any CA with spherical bearings) will fare in the long-run with the lovely salt, muck, and rain of the Northeast..... I presume these bearings are no different from the ones that H2Sport use for their CA.

To help maximize the life of the bearings, we use high quality spherical bearings qualified to a military specification in both the camber blocks and control arms. Aerospace quality bearings are available but are extremely expensive and in our opinion the small gain in strength is not justified. However, if a customer requested, we could supply parts with these bearings.
As for tire wear, I always find this one difficult to answer because it's subjective. 
Nevertheless, there is enough qualitative evidence to show with increased negative camber, tire wear will occur on the inner edge since it's the edge most in contact with the road. I have no quantitative data to show that an x% increase in camber = y% increase in tire wear. 
Keep in mind that tire wear is effected also, and more so, by toe angle. Excessive toe angle, either in or out, means the tire is dragging (or scrubbing) across the road hence increasing wear (important then to keep toe angle close to zero.)
I can offer anecdotal evidence that we have not experienced excessive tire wear even with 3.5 degrees negative. But what's acceptable to me (or us as H2Sport - a company that manufactures and sells camber kits) may not be acceptable to customers. But I will say that more camber gives improved handling performance and we haven't had customers that are running 1.5-2 degrees comment that tire wear was unacceptable. They have however, commented that the handling was much improved.
Tom


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*

How are those MK3 spindles coming along?


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*

whats an MK3


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: (7thGear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *7thGear* »_whats an MK3

















 Ha! I feel the same way since I bought my MK IV. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (briang)*

i may soon forget about vw's all together and move into the world of first gen RX7's!
but they got macstruts up front as well
maybe i'll even interchange some parts








i wonder if these H2S units will fit an rx7.... hmmmmm


_Modified by 7thGear at 4:32 PM 2-17-2006_


----------



## GTTechnics (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_How are those MK3 spindles coming along?


----------



## ianacole (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: (GTTechnics)*

I'm halfway through my install of the sport spindles and control arms, along with new Koni's. I'm lowered 1.8" on Eibach sport lines. I stopped in the middle to demontrate this:
Passenger side:








Driver's side:








Can you tell which side I've finished







While still not ideal for the geometry, this already looks worlds better.
I will have some qualitative results within a month, following our next auto-x event.
Ian


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: (ianacole)*

Wow, that is quite an improvement, ianacole! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cosmosis (Sep 8, 2000)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_How are those MK3 spindles coming along?


.
-T-


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: (ianacole)*

You inspired me to post up my pictures.
*Before:* 
Eibach Pro System (lowers ~1.3")
Neuspeed 25mm rear swaybar (full stiff)
Factory 23mm front swaybar
*After:* 
Bilstein PSS9 (set at same ride height as Eibach Pro System)
Neuspeed 25mm rear swaybar (full soft)
H2Sport Spindles
Audi TT Lower control arm (not required for H2Sport Spindles)
Audi TT 19mm front swaybar (not required for H2Sport Spindles)
Ground Control Camber plates
*Before:* 








*After:* 








Link of pictures of all modifications 
EDIT: Forgot the camber plates. How could I forget them?


_Modified by eggroller at 10:34 AM 3-8-2006_


----------



## ianacole (Aug 11, 2003)

Awesome eggroller!! How do you like the camber plates? I was really impressed with the set that I got from Ground Control.


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: (ianacole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ianacole* »_Awesome eggroller!! How do you like the camber plates? I was really impressed with the set that I got from Ground Control.
Ditto! Love them! The whole setup is insane. So much front end grip! I just need to experiment with no front swaybar for kicks.


----------



## alomI wolleY iTG (Dec 7, 2003)

H2Sport owner here.
Did anyone noticed that there are no provisions for the dustshield for the 20th GTi?


----------



## groftja (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (alomI wolleY iTG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alomI wolleY iTG* »_H2Sport owner here.
Did anyone noticed that there are no provisions for the dustshield for the 20th GTi?

Yep. Doesn't bother me though. While I'm on this topic, these spindles are awesome, particularly when the car is driven hard which is how it should be from a geometric improvement. I do have skidpad data improvement measurements but have posted them yet, but they are significant and I'm pretty sure my fiance's G35 Coupe would be trounced by my car in handling now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PrupleGTI (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (groftja)*

MKIII ????


----------



## alomI wolleY iTG (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (alomI wolleY iTG)*

Anyone know what sound this could be?
When I turn the steering wheel from lock to lock while moving, I hear a clunk (knock).
Endlinks?


_Modified by alomI wolleY iTG at 7:44 AM 6-9-2006_


----------



## SportyB5 (Jun 4, 2005)

MK III spindles please?


----------



## Luke9583 (Mar 17, 2005)

I would deffinately buy MK3 spindles.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Luke9583)*

Yes, Mk3 please.
My control arms are near flat, lowering the ends should make the front work much better.


----------



## ikuto (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Would u consider doing a group buy special







? I've always hated how the control arm bushings stretch down because i'm lowered. I'm very interested in this part, i thought MK4 available upgrades are at it's peak already but it seems like companies like yours still put effort in R&D for those of us not ready to give up our MK4s. Looks like an awesome addition to all those lowered MK4s out there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## VR6_00Jetta (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: (ikuto)*

I would buy a MkIV set.


----------



## DoombaVW (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: (VR6_00Jetta)*

once i get some money, im reppin some, when i get money
damm, did i say it twice, oh man
it is that bad


----------



## Ahme (Mar 24, 2006)

just a side question, do u find the mkV have the same problem with the mkIV? i spindle wise. (i mean do the mkV need spindle like these?)


----------



## ginster vr6 (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (Ahme)*

Why are new sway bar endlinks included? Does it change the position of the sway bar mounting? or is it still on the control arms? Can I use an after-market sway bar?


----------



## alomI wolleY iTG (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (ginster vr6)*

i'm not sure, but something is clunking when i park my car
the noise is coming from the front


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (alomI wolleY iTG)*

please explain "park the car"


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (Ahme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ahme* »_just a side question, do u find the mkV have the same problem with the mkIV? i spindle wise. (i mean do the mkV need spindle like these?)

all macphearson strut designed cars suffer this problem
some more than others.
and the problem is NOT IN THE SPINDLE
it is in the relationship of where the control arm attaches to the frame, and where it attaches to the spindle
since you very well cant change where the control arm attaches to the frame without lots of welding, the next best thing is to change the spindle.


----------



## back2school (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (alomI wolleY iTG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alomI wolleY iTG* »_i'm not sure, but something is clunking when i park my car
the noise is coming from the front

I'm confused...do you have these spindles already and am having issues with them?


----------



## alomI wolleY iTG (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (7thGear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *7thGear* »_please explain "park the car" 

This occurence happens on low speed turns such as reversing into a parking spot or pulling out of a parking spot.
As I'm steering the wheel, there is a clunk at a certain point.

_Quote, originally posted by *back2school* »_I'm confused...do you have these spindles already and am having issues with them?









I have the Koni Sport kit and H2Sport spindles.
Additional info:
The upper spring perch, strut bear, strut mount, securing nut for the strut assembly, strut top plate, and strut top nut are brand new.
I also had the ball-joint to spindle nut, tie rod to spindle nut, and spindle pinch bolt/nut replaced as well.
Everything torqued to spec. The only thing left out were the strut spacers.


_Modified by alomI wolleY iTG at 5:45 PM 6-13-2006_


----------



## back2school (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (alomI wolleY iTG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alomI wolleY iTG* »_This occurence happens on low speed turns such as reversing into a parking spot or pulling out of a parking spot.
As I'm steering the wheel, there is a clunk at a certain point.
I have the Koni Sport kit and H2Sport spindles.
Additional info:
The upper spring perch, strut bear, strut mount, securing nut for the strut assembly, strut top plate, and strut top nut are brand new.
I also had the ball-joint to spindle nut, tie rod to spindle nut, and spindle pinch bolt/nut replaced as well.
Everything torqued to spec. The only thing left out were the strut spacers.

_Modified by alomI wolleY iTG at 5:45 PM 6-13-2006_

Using a stock sway? Sounds like it may be a sway bar clearance issue.


----------



## alomI wolleY iTG (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (back2school)*


_Quote, originally posted by *back2school* »_Using a stock sway? Sounds like it may be a sway bar clearance issue.

20th/337GTi / GLi have a different sway bar that provides extra clearance.
Plus the H2Sport spindles come with different swaybar endlinks.


----------



## back2school (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (alomI wolleY iTG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alomI wolleY iTG* »_20th/337GTi / GLi have a different sway bar that provides extra clearance.
Plus the H2Sport spindles come with different swaybar endlinks.

My bad...didn't see you had a 20th. After lowering, I had a clunking issue on my 1.8T before getting new links.


----------



## alomI wolleY iTG (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (back2school)*

The H2Sport spindles were made for ppl with crazy drops.
My Koni Sports do not drop the car by much maybe slightly lower than the factory 20th height (if I used the strut assembly spacer).
I'm raking 25.5" in the front from ground to fender and 26+" in the rear. It's quite noticeable with the mk4 fender design.


----------



## back2school (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (alomI wolleY iTG)*

Keep us updated on what the deal is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif....I am interested in getting a set of these spindles coupled with a set of FSDs/Eibach Pros (1.2 max drop) - if you're getting clunking at your minimal drop, something is awry.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (alomI wolleY iTG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alomI wolleY iTG* »_The H2Sport spindles were made for ppl with crazy drops.

Sport Spindle was developed for a 2" drop, However, it is effective even at just over 1" lower that stock. 
As for your "clunk", verify everything is tight and torqued properly. 

_Quote, originally posted by *alomI wolleY iTG* »_As I'm steering the wheel, there is a clunk at a certain point.

Sounds like it could be a strut bearing/mount binding if it happens when you turn the wheel.


----------



## alomI wolleY iTG (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Sounds like it could be a strut bearing/mount binding if it happens when you turn the wheel.

Hmm, how does the bearing/mount bind?
If the bearing cracked during installation, would the clunk symptom occur? I can easily turn the steering wheel and whatnot. It's just a certain clunk on low speed turns such as parking lot maneuvers.


----------



## G60ed777 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (seesquared)*

Where can i get vr6 rado spindles????


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (BTLFeedVr6rADO)*

so how bad would the bumpsteer be if used at stock height?
is there any modification that could be done to the steering arms to negate that? such as longer connecting bolts?


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: (7thGear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *7thGear* »_so how bad would the bumpsteer be if used at stock height?
is there any modification that could be done to the steering arms to negate that? such as longer connecting bolts?









Shoot Tom an e-mail...
[email protected]


----------



## alomI wolleY iTG (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (briang)*

I think they are busy lately, been shooting Jason some messages and no responses. Wonder what's happening.
Probably Canadian GP?


_Modified by alomI wolleY iTG at 10:48 PM 6-28-2006_


----------



## alomI wolleY iTG (Dec 7, 2003)

I'll check for torque specs this weekend or the next wknd.
I used the search and found out that this clunk issue could possibly be the outer tie rod need replacement or one of the wheels bearings provided by H2Sport were defective.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (alomI wolleY iTG)*

We've been very busy lately as we're in the process of moving to our new shop. (I didn't even get a chance to watch the Montreal GP yet!)
A bearing would cause a loud humming noise, likely not a clunk. IM your phone # and I will call you when I have a few minutes.


----------



## alomI wolleY iTG (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks Jason!
I'll give you a ring later today.


----------



## ikuto (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: (alomI wolleY iTG)*

Just had the spindles installed recently and what a difference! First of all, the local VW mechanic around here has never seen such a part yet and he was just really impressed with the OE quality and fit of the spindle. As for the feel on the road, I'm no professional driver or mechanic, but i experienced significantly less body roll and the bumps on the road doesn't hit as hard anymore with my stiff shocks! The steering is much more responsive. It is simply just awesome! I am still going easy with the car to get used to the new handling characteristics and i still need an alignment this weekend. Definitely a must upgrade if u plan on lowering and keeping your MK4 for a while. Good Job H2Sport, i was just tired of the way my ride's sloppy feel, this product brings new life and fun to the car!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

so, about those mk3 one's, where do we stand on development?


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

I dont know did I talk to at waterfest but I will def. get this as soon as funds come avaible! good product, looks veery much OEM like in person.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_so, about those mk3 one's, where do we stand on development?


----------



## VR6_00Jetta (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Sport Spindles Available - H2Sport Inc. ([email protected])*

O.K. I'm another believer. About 6yrs. ago I lowered it appx 1in w/ H&R's (w/ Koni Yellow's at full soft.) I just had the H2Sport Spindles installed and while the strut tower was apart, replaced all that h/w (OEM bearings, mounts, stops and replaced and trimmed the bump stops one increment to let the Koni's do more of the work.) Also, had the TT CA bushing pressed in (w/ new OEM front.) 225x45x17's may make the changes more pronounced but, the the changes (mostly the spindles, I think) are noticable enought to be felt - and enjoyed! Spent a day in the Rocky Mtns and turn-in's are quicker / more pronounced and smoother, and steering effort is less. It's easier to control the tail-end when it comes out. On high speed straights (in to triple digits) it tracks much better / easier - especially on roads grooved for snow/ice! And, I can still feel some of those differences in town, at city speeds. There is a definate increase in my smile factor!
These spindles certainly aren't cheap (your call if they're affordable for you) but if your after market components are still in good shape and you don't want to start all over again building your suspension - these spindles really do work! Thank you H2Sport!

_Modified by VR6_00Jetta at 9:23 AM 7-29-2006_


_Modified by VR6_00Jetta at 9:26 AM 7-29-2006_


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (ginster vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster vr6* »_Why are new sway bar endlinks included? Does it change the position of the sway bar mounting? or is it still on the control arms? Can I use an after-market sway bar?

yes you get new longer links, mounts the same way as stock. yes you can run aftermarket sway! 
I would also suggest ot include new nuts (axle, tie rod and ball joint) cause sometimes they can get striped or what not. I just installed mine today, took me some hour or so to get both sides done.


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

alomI wolleY iTG said:


> H2Sport owner here.
> Did anyone noticed that there are no provisions for the dustshield for the 20th GTi?


For the brakes??

I've been looking into these for a little bit now. Mainly I just want something to help fix the geometry of my lowered car.. I'm tired of going threw 6 speed axles. I'd like to know what *alomI wolleY iTG* was meaning by dust shields.


----------



## JAPANDO (Feb 12, 2006)

*Tom*

order #128666435698


any news??????????? :thumbup:


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

you bumped an ancient thread for that? call them you nitwit. :banghead:


----------



## JAPANDO (Feb 12, 2006)

*spindles ad thread*

did you even read the op's opening words? this is an ad for said spindles, with no post as to said spindles being not in stock. good reason or not. 
YOU OR I can goto this site and buy spindles, but atlast, they are not there. 
SO NOW YOU KNOW. this is not a stocked item to buy from site.

i have every right to post on this thread i am a customer with a paid receipt.
and its not like i havent had conversations with people at h2sport either/h2sport hasn't called me to give me any updates at all with my order, or otherwise, and i dont harrass them everyday(or every-week for that matter)
i just know that for as long as i have had payment tendered, there have been NO product to receive, but yet continue to sell to people. 


so when i simply ask about an order# on an ad thats not yours, put ur foot in ur mouth 

nitwit :facepalm:


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

*Yep I know this old*

You to huh... I ordered and paid for these back in November. So I can imagine your frustration. I hope they get some in stock soon I really want to install them and experience the greatness. :sly:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

I wanted to order some control arms from them but they can't even respond to an email so I don't think I will be sending any money their way either.


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I wanted to order some control arms from them but they can't even respond to an email so I don't think I will be sending any money their way either.


There are other options to get solid bushings for the front control arm. SCCH, Ground Control, Powerflex and a few others.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

rex_racer said:


> There are other options to get solid bushings for the front control arm. SCCH, Ground Control, Powerflex and a few others.


I have the solid bushings and they are torn in under 1 year. Too much low. Bearings are the only thing left for me.

I called them yesterday and they said it would be another month until the control arms are back in stock.


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I have the solid bushings and they are torn in under 1 year. Too much low. Bearings are the only thing left for me.
> 
> I called them yesterday and they said it would be another month until the control arms are back in stock.


Apologies, I should have been clearing, the companies I listed produce bearing kits.


----------



## temporalwar (Nov 26, 2003)

*ALIVE?*

ALIVE?


----------



## amorgio (Nov 16, 2009)

Where are these guys? Called, emailed, no answer. I guess they're still out of stock.


----------



## amorgio (Nov 16, 2009)

Estimate date for the spindles is mid-Jan. Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

worth the wait too!!


----------



## amorgio (Nov 16, 2009)

*Mk4 to R32/TT Conversion Ball Joint*

Anyone know if the Mk4 to R32/TT Conversion Ball Joint will work with the H2Sport spindles? 

I check with USRT, but said I should check with H2Sport. 

http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=76_208_221&products_id=1627


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

amorgio said:


> Anyone know if the Mk4 to R32/TT Conversion Ball Joint will work with the H2Sport spindles?
> 
> I check with USRT, but said I should check with H2Sport.
> 
> http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=76_208_221&products_id=1627


I thought that the point of these spindles was so you could use stock MK4 control arms and ball joints with their TT/R32-style spindle without the need for a conversion or adapter part?


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

4ceFed4 said:


> I thought that the point of these spindles was so you could use stock MK4 control arms and ball joints with their TT/R32-style spindle without the need for a conversion or adapter part?


Anddd the 7month answer isssss....

Yes! You can run stock everything, except your brake shields, and lower your car w/o geometry reprocussions. 

I have been running them for almost two years.


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

Anybody know if H2Sport is still in business?


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

3L3M3NT said:


> Anybody know if H2Sport is still in business?


It doesn't look like it. No activity on Twitter or Facebook for over a year.


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> It doesn't look like it. No activity on Twitter or Facebook for over a year.


Well that sucks, because I was hoping to get a set of spindles from them.


----------



## mygreygli (Apr 21, 2012)

Tom H2 sport!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We want mk4 h2 spindles are you alive????? Dam it!!!  were the hell are you? have you been kidnapped or abducted by aliens?:facepalm: if you dont want to make these let someone else sell the freaking mold!!!


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

If I remember correctly Tom doesn't work there anymore. And this is when I got my spindles almost two years ago. I would contact their sales department directly. That is what I had to do.


----------

